
Show HN: Wedgetail – Time your functions in your tests - ojkelly
https://wedgetail.js.org/
======
ojkelly
I wrote this for something else I'm working on, which needs to be really fast
(an access control library, I expect to be called up to 100+ times a request).

So I wanted to be able to add a unit test that solely tested performance, and
that it would sample enough invocations of the function to filter out the
noise (the random invocation that takes 10x longer).

I'm also keen to hear what HN thinks about performance testing your functions,
and if anyone does anything similar.

